# Would you be happy with the from Gtechniq C5?



## white91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Two weeks after applying to brand new wheels, fully wiped down with upol panel wipe?

Had better sheeting from turtle wax


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

Didn't get on with this product at all, followed instructions to the t, very disappointed!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It's not exactly a strong sheeter/beader but does help with cleaning 

I'm running Cquartz on mine now and it's much more pleasing to the eye


----------



## white91 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm now debating whether to return my other Gtechniq products before I open them. Got C5 G1 W6 but don't want to be disappointed again as they are not cheap


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Can't really make out much from that video, but what are you not happy about, just the water behaviour? Is it not keeping the wheels clean? As surely that's the purpose of the product. If all that you're worried about is the sheeting then apply C2 or BSD over the top of the coating. 

I'd be curious to know how well your turtle wax was keeping the wheels clean after 2 weeks, regardless of what water behaviour it gave.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

On my old car had CC Platinum Glass and Wheels. Wheels very good beading and very easily to clean, brings out the flake pop in the wheels. Glass very good beading runs off brillantly at high speeds low speeds not so good also both very very easy to apply. 

When I got my new car in June decided to try Gtechniq C5 and G1. C5 easy to apply no beading or sheeting when cleaning it's like there is no protectant. G1 horrible product very streaky and hard to remove.

Yesterday removed C5 and G1. Went back to CC and won't be going back might not be the best or worst and don't have a good customer service but always buy from bearswaxfactory so no issues but they are very easy to apply, remove, do there job well.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I won't use g1 again, can't stand the stuff

Average sheeting, doesn't last as long as you'd expect and worst coating to apply ever

Nanolex all the way for me


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The video isn't clear but I find C5 does not bead well but it sheets the water off. C5 is on the alloys of both our cars. It's been on mine since April and on the OH's since July 2014. Both are still protecting well and are cleaned with shampoo and water and power washed down.

With regards to other Gtechniq products. G1 is brilliant. Been using it for the last 5 years and never had any problems. It just works! I don't have any problems with application and removal of residue is painless. I tried another glass coating a few months ago which was very disappointing. Removed it and reapplied G1. I will never be using anything else.

Prep is always key and worth taking the time to get it right. If you went durability, Gtechniq it is.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Put C5 on my wheels when I bought the car in May last year, have had no issues with it. Knowing what I know now, probably could have applied better but the wheels are far easier to clean than unprotected wheels, and don't seem to get as dirty as most others locally.

So the water doesn't sheet off, why is that important? It may mean it's not bonded very well, and as above prep is the key here. I'm sure one of the gTech boys will see this soon and advise what you can do to remedy, they're pretty good at responding to posts of here 

As for G1, look up the application tips on here and follow them to the letter, you'll be fine. I gave mine an extra polish and wipedown before applying the G1 but application was painless.
There's always a debate on here, some people really don't get on with G1, others can't abide the competitors. I've only tried G1, so can't give you opinions on alternatives, but I will certainly be using G1 again when the time comes :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

G1 unfortunately can be an awkward one, you don't know you've got application wrong until it's too late, and it's difficult to know where you've gone wrong. I once had it judder and smear but removed and re applied has been as good as gold for almost 2 years. 

What doesn't help is someone that's had a bad experience with it straight away slating the product and not even considering the possibility it could have been down to user error, which 99% of most poor experiences with other products this is what it is down to. I couldn't get on with carpro flyby30, tried a few different methods but never got it to work for me. And removing it was very difficult, but you don't hear me slating like some do with g1


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> G1 unfortunately can be an awkward one, you don't know you've got application wrong until it's too late, and it's difficult to know where you've gone wrong. I once had it judder and smear but removed and re applied has been as good as gold for almost 2 years.
> 
> What doesn't help is someone that's had a bad experience with it straight away slating the product and not even considering the possibility it could have been down to user error, which 99% of most poor experiences with other products this is what it is down to. I couldn't get on with carpro flyby30, tried a few different methods but never got it to work for me. And removing it was very difficult, but you don't hear me slating like some do with g1


I've tried it 3 times on 3 cars following the rules to the letter, there's many people who don't get on with it and that's life. It just doesn't work with some glass and is very temperamental

Compare it with nanolex and then tell me what's a better sheeter and which is way easier to apply


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

white91 said:


> I'm now debating whether to return my other Gtechniq products before I open them. Got C5 G1 W6 but don't want to be disappointed again as they are not cheap


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=367644

Stick with the C5 on the wheels.
Please, just top them with C2v3 or BSD .

Can't recommend C5 high enough.
You are right, doesn't seem to shift water, BUT it does keep the alloys minty clean.

Have a look at my recent thread on the condition of my wheels after almost a year and 10k miles


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Kimo said:


> I've tried it 3 times on 3 cars following the rules to the letter, there's many people who don't get on with it and that's life. It just doesn't work with some glass and is very temperamental
> 
> Compare it with nanolex and then tell me what's a better sheeter and which is way easier to apply


I've applied G1 to at least 10 cars over the last 5 years and not had one single problem. Cars were Mercs, LR, Peugeot, Honda, Skoda, BMW, Seat, Vauxhall, Volvo. Temperamental glass - not heard that one before


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

I will hold my hands up and say it was probably me. But there are plenty of people that have had both bad and good experience of the products. Also what about making products user friendly not everyone is a professional some people might be even using it as there first wheel protectant or glass sealant that's why I stick by CC user friendly no matter your experience.



Yellow Dave said:


> G1 unfortunately can be an awkward one, you don't know you've got application wrong until it's too late, and it's difficult to know where you've gone wrong. I once had it judder and smear but removed and re applied has been as good as gold for almost 2 years.
> 
> What doesn't help is someone that's had a bad experience with it straight away slating the product and not even considering the possibility it could have been down to user error, which 99% of most poor experiences with other products this is what it is down to. I couldn't get on with carpro flyby30, tried a few different methods but never got it to work for me. And removing it was very difficult, but you don't hear me slating like some do with g1


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Gtech products but C5 is an exception, probably one of the best detailing products I have in my arsenal. 


Gonz


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Kimo said:


> I've tried it 3 times on 3 cars following the rules to the letter, there's many people who don't get on with it and that's life. It just doesn't work with some glass and is very temperamental
> 
> Compare it with nanolex and then tell me what's a better sheeter and which is way easier to apply


Never tried the nanolex glass coatings, which one are you referring to, the ultra glass? I used the ultra paint sealant and was dissapointed with it in comparison to C1, CQUK and migliore strata.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

ALLR_155528 said:


> I will hold my hands up and say it was probably me. But there are plenty of people that have had both bad and good experience of the products. Also what about making products user friendly not everyone is a professional some people might be even using it as there first wheel protectant or glass sealant that's why I stick by CC user friendly no matter your experience.


It's always been made clear that these products aren't meant to be used friendly to the hobbyist or casual user but they make easier products like G5. And wasn't there a few posts accusing CC coatings as rebottled gtechniq or one of the other companies


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> Never tried the nanolex glass coatings, which one are you referring to, the ultra glass? I used the ultra paint sealant and was dissapointed with it in comparison to C1, CQUK and migliore strata.


Either ultra or urban

Both work the same but ultra lasts a long time

Durability of g1, hydrophobic as G5 if not more so and at lower speeds but the ease of application is ridiculous


----------

